# Central NJ new setup



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

So lets start off with the whole, I'm new, how are you, yada yada yada.

My wife has been very kind and allowed me to get a new bigger tank. Currently i have a small 29gallon tank that i keep in my office for guppies. nothing big, nothing special, just something to relax me and invest some time with. I would much rather have a larger tank, with bigger fish, brighter more colorful and overall cooler. Searching around for information i stumbled across this forum. unlike other cichlid forums, this 1 doesn't seem to be dead. With that said i come seeking some advice:

1) Im not a fan of used stuff. I would rather buy new and have a warranty or return policy. I found a store that sells tanks at "cost". $318 for a 125g 6ft long. This is about the size i want. im pretty much set on that size. I personally think that is an ok price, but im sure i could find a better price some where else if i keep looking, but i have been looking for a while now, im about set that this is as good as it gets. Does any1 know anywhere else that might have better prices on a 125 or bigger?

2) Sand bottom, texas holey rock more than likely, although through my research i did stumble across universalrocks.com and im looking into that also, trying to weight out the difference in price and whether its really worth it. Tank is going to be on an outside loadbearing wall, on the second floor of a house. Texas holey rock might make it extremely heavy, so im leaning to the univeralsrock. any good reviews or bad comments about it? anyone have experience with it?

3) I like peacocks, but im not against mixing it up, big tank lots of room, expecting to get a good amount of fish. I see on the site that many people have set up sumps. I have 0 experience with sumps and i don't know how to set 1 up and it seems rather confusing to me. I just saw a thread that had detailed pictures of a guy setting up his and it kinda makes sense but idk how you prevent it from overflowing if its on the bottom, wouldn't the 125g overflow the sump? sorry for my ignorance on that topic. I can't seem to find a good detailed answer.

If i don't go with a sump and instead i go with say 2 Eheim pro3 2080 or 2217's 1 on each corner with returns in the middle, power heads shooting from both corners, do u think this would be enough filtration or am i looking at more hastle than its worth setting all that up? the 125 for $318 is not reef ready and doesn't have holes drilled for sump anyway. Why im thinking about going for the cannisters.

4) lighting im undecided on also, i like the Current LED, but people have mixed reviews on it, some like it some say its gimmicky and they don't really use the parts of it that are as cool. Standard lighting is adequate i guess till i make a final decision on this.

5) am i missing anything else major here. Im not looking to jump into this un informed im trying to make sure that i am fully prepared for what im doing, and that it is what i want.

Either way,

I look forward to all your responses.
Jim


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Welcome!

Sounds like you've had some fun planning this so far. A 6ft 125 is a great tank, and the price sounds reasonable to me. If you're comfortable with canister filters, there's no reason not to use them. Filtration of any kind isn't a replacement for water changes. With a tank that big, make sure you are set up close enough to a drain and water source that you don't have to fuss with buckets; when your water changes comprise of 50 gallons or so each week, they're best done with a siphon and hose.

2) The 3D backgrounds are really elegant, but I'm not sure the fake holey rock is worth it. If you like the look, chances are it is about the same price as real holey limestone.

3) Lake Malawi peacock cichlids would be a good choice for a 6 ft tank... when you are ready, start a thread in the Malawi folder to get help with your stocking list.

2 Eheim pro 3 2080s would be expensive, but good choices. I always suggest having 2 separate filters on tanks, in case one of them fails. It is also handy for maintenance- you can clean one filter and leave the other alone to preserve the biofilter. (Never disturb both at the same time to avoid ammonia/nitrite spikes). For a tank this big, I'd be looking at some fully submersible pumps with sponge prefilters to blow out the corners and around rock structures. Increasing circulation near the bottom can make long term maintenance easier.

4. Go to a big aquarium supply store and see their displays... you might have a strong preference for a particular style. I like the Marineland LED fixtures, I think they provide a really crisp light at differing intensity.

5. Heaters... multiple smaller heaters are much safer than large heaters. I have been most impressed with the Fluval M series. I've heard mixed reviews on the inline heaters,

6. Cycling...there are some great articles in the library about getting the nitrogen cycle going to avoid disasters.

Hope that gives you something to think about.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

*1) Im not a fan of used stuff. I would rather buy new and have a warranty or return policy. I found a store that sells tanks at "cost". $318 for a 125g 6ft long. This is about the size i want. im pretty much set on that size. I personally think that is an ok price, but im sure i could find a better price some where else if i keep looking, but i have been looking for a while now, im about set that this is as good as it gets. Does any1 know anywhere else that might have better prices on a 125 or bigger? *

That's a good price on a 125. There's really no need to go bigger than a 125 if you want to keep a peacock and hap or mbuna tank. As you go larger the price of the tanks increases exponentially because they need to use thicker and thicker glass.

*2) Sand bottom, texas holey rock more than likely, although through my research i did stumble across universalrocks.com and im looking into that also, trying to weight out the difference in price and whether its really worth it. Tank is going to be on an outside loadbearing wall, on the second floor of a house. Texas holey rock might make it extremely heavy, so im leaning to the univeralsrock. any good reviews or bad comments about it? anyone have experience with it? *

Putting a 125G full of rocks and water on the second floor of a house is slightly insane IMO. 55G max. JM2C. If you have a steel framed house go for it.

*3) I like peacocks, but im not against mixing it up, big tank lots of room, expecting to get a good amount of fish. I see on the site that many people have set up sumps. I have 0 experience with sumps and i don't know how to set 1 up and it seems rather confusing to me. I just saw a thread that had detailed pictures of a guy setting up his and it kinda makes sense but idk how you prevent it from overflowing if its on the bottom, wouldn't the 125g overflow the sump? sorry for my ignorance on that topic. I can't seem to find a good detailed answer. *

Nope, sumps don't just "overflow" randomly like that. Still, there's zero need for one on a 125G freshwater tank. Just get a couple of high capacity canister filters and call it a day. As far as the fish you like, make sure to make a post in the malawi section of the forum once your tank is cycled and ready for fish about what kinds of fish you like to see if they're really compatible or not. Come up with a list of species you find attractive and people will tell you if they will work or not, and can suggest alternate fish. Make sure you include an Aulonocara maulana in your tank. They're the best looking ones IMO. 

*If i don't go with a sump and instead i go with say 2 Eheim pro3 2080 or 2217's 1 on each corner with returns in the middle, power heads shooting from both corners, do u think this would be enough filtration or am i looking at more hastle than its worth setting all that up? the 125 for $318 is not reef ready and doesn't have holes drilled for sump anyway. Why im thinking about going for the cannisters. *

2217 x2 is not enough filtration for a 125G. Maybe 2 or 3 2080s. Or 2 FX6. Maybe add a HOB filter for convenience (say you need to add carbon, purigen, nitrazorb, etc)
You could also benefit from powerheads to prevent 'dead flow' areas in the tank.

*4) lighting im undecided on also, i like the Current LED, but people have mixed reviews on it, some like it some say its gimmicky and they don't really use the parts of it that are as cool. Standard lighting is adequate i guess till i make a final decision on this. 
*

I have the satellite + LED and it's very gimmicky. Grows algae like a champ though. A dual NO (normal output) T5 or T8 setup will be fine. I imagine you don't plan on any plants, so it doesn't matter much. Just enough light to see the fish properly is all you need. The Satellite + gives you cheap effects like blue moonlight, subdued light with lightning effects, sunrise, etc. If you really want that, get the satellite. Otherwise, the same brightness of light can be had for much less.

*5) am i missing anything else major here. Im not looking to jump into this un informed im trying to make sure that i am fully prepared for what im doing, and that it is what i want. *

Lake Malawi tanks are pretty straight forward. It's just rocks water and fish.


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for the replies. I'm still up in the air. Like u ever get the feeling like the wife is setting u up for something. I'm budgeting 1400$ total full set up tank stand filters rock fish lights. And the fact that she is so laid back about it has me curious. I took her to the store today and showed her everything. The satellite plus storm on a display tank. The stand the tank. She was hesitant about the length but said whatever I wanted.

I just needed to make sure I wasn't missing anything major that would change my mind.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Greystreet said:


> Like u ever get the feeling like the wife is setting u up for something. I'm budgeting 1400$ total full set up tank stand filters rock fish lights. And the fact that she is so laid back about it has me curious.


If she says yes, then go for it! Don't think about it too much.

Talking strictly canisters, I'd go for 1- FX6 or 1- 2062 before I'd buy 2 smaller ones. I like my filters large and with a high flow rate. Later down the road you can always add another. If it's in the budget, by all means buy 2 big boys, but if not, get one big boy :thumb: IMO, the FX6 is the best.

The choice of rock isn't going to affect the overall weight that much, get real stuff if you want it. Search landscape supply stores for rock that's way cheaper than a LFS.

A nice cheap light source is a dual T8 shop light, with a white color "ex 6500k"of your choice from home depot, and a actinic bulb from your LFS.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I just set up a 210 gallon. Used a sump and it works great. The tank wont overflow it because once the water level in the tank gets below the overflow part, it stops the water from draining. Generally the overflow part is only an inch or so from the top.

I'd use real holey rock if that's the way you want to go. When you think about the weight of the water that the rock displaces, it about even outs anyway. I would be concerned though on a 2nd floor so I'd be very careful there.

As for lighting, I was going to get the Current LED +, but I decided I wouldn't use the "gimmicks" much, so I went for the Beamswork LED Hi-Lumen. Saved me about $50 per light and the Beamsworks looks awesome, and I have a 29" tall tank.

I'm still waiting for it to clear up but here is a pic...


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

My main concern is like everyone has said is the weight on the second floor. Unfortunately my first floor is over a crawl space. So unless I brace under my crawl space it doesn't seem like I can put a tank of this size anywhere in my house.

How is everyone bracing their large tanks in their houses unless it's on a cement slab ?


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like I bought my 150 and 125 at the same store you're shopping at. What's wrong with having tanks over a crawlspace? Both of my tanks are over a crawlspace. Admittedly I did go in the crawspace and brace right under the tanks with some 2x4's, though it probably wasn't necessary. But people say eggcrate isn't necessary under rocks and I also use that, so I guess I'm a bit cautious.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Greystreet said:


> My main concern is like everyone has said is the weight on the second floor. Unfortunately my first floor is over a crawl space. So unless I brace under my crawl space it doesn't seem like I can put a tank of this size anywhere in my house.
> 
> How is everyone bracing their large tanks in their houses unless it's on a cement slab ?


Just make sure that, at very least, this tank is situated across the support beams in the floor rather than parallel to them. This way you'll have 6 beams supporting the tank rather than 2. I still think 2nd floor is a bit dangerous. I have heard of 220G tanks on second floors but I think these people are out of their minds. Don't you have a nice basement with a concrete floor? JM2C.

$1400 is a skeleton budget for a 125G setup

With tax you're looking at roughly

320 for the tank
40-80 for heaters
40-250 for lights
700 for good canister filters and maybe a HOB
15 for sand
20-100 for rocks (I suggest cheap rocks from a landscaping place)
100-200 for the stand
100 on fish
20 on food

Oh btw your tank will develop an unsightly "slick" on top of it 









To combat this use an airpump with an airstone, or use something like the Eheim Skim 350. I have one and it's great.

Btw have you considered a Tang tank? 
Tropheus and Tang gobies are a wonderful combo. Just as much fun as a malawi tank.


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

I used the library here and found a good engineering look into bracing my tank over my crawl space. No basement. I live a block from the Raritan bay . It's rare to see a basement around here. The budget is flexable to do it right. A few hundred more here to there is nothing to make it right.

Wifey was all for it going in my office. Now I gotta be super cute to convincer her we need to put it in the living room.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Greystreet said:


> I used the library here and found a good engineering look into bracing my tank over my crawl space. No basement. I live a block from the Raritan bay . It's rare to see a basement around here. The budget is flexable to do it right. A few hundred more here to there is nothing to make it right.
> 
> Wifey was all for it going in my office. Now I gotta be super cute to convincer her we need to put it in the living room.


Try the "Fish are relaxing to watch" angle on her.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't use all the features on the current satellite but it's nice being able to get the perfect color scheme to make the blues and red pop like chrome paint. And mine also grows my jungle vals easily so its a good like and on sale on one of the vendors that is best known for fish food


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

So I was offered a 150g tank for the cheap. Its in the town over from me, its used, and its against my better judgment to go with a used tank, It has black molding around the top of it from the picture, but i don't see any center braces going across the tank. I would think this would be a major concern. The glass looks really thick from the side profile. Does at a certain point thicker glass aquariums not use the plastic cross bracers on the top and the bottom. I wish i could link it up, but i don't have a photo bucket or stuff like that. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I have no issues turning this into a diy project in the garage making a stand and everything to distribute the load across my floor instead of just legs.

anyway... braces ... supposed to be there or not always needed on thick glass 150g


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I've seen some without a center brace, but they tended to be older tanks, with really thick glass. And older tanks are often quite scratched up, and might need to be resealed.

So- umm, I'd pass on that for a show tank. If it was for my fishroom for breeding, then whatever: I can build a brace into it. But for a LR show tank... spend the money for something newer.


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

Well. I did it. Pulled the trigger on a new 125. Delivers Tuesday.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

The 6 foot 125? Awesome choice. Lots of options with that tank size.


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

Yea the 6 foot long. Planning on running two 2217. And the most shocking part. In nj. Texas holey rock is amazingly expensive here lol.

Wtb holey rock in nj


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

So after a few hoops to Jump through I got my tank today.

Right after we carried it in. Its really really cold outside. So in the warmer house it fogged up quick.



Checked to make sure it's level.



Stones on the glass bedding around them.





Filling with water.



Set up the satellite pluses



It's cycling now.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking good. Don't forget a background....


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish my wife showed that kind of enthusiasm when I come home with a new tank lol.

Good luck with the tank!


----------



## bgpitts (Feb 27, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, neighbor...nice setup so far. I love the look of dark wood for the tanks....very classy. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

Got a couple phishes


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

How did you cycle the tank?


----------



## Greystreet (Feb 16, 2014)

triscuit said:


> How did you cycle the tank?


i went down to my garage and i got my small bmx bike, and i put the back tire in the water and i peddled really really fast...    

Salt + buffer + wait several days, ph stayed balanced, hardness is high, 0 fish = 0 nitrates or anything, waited to make sure it was stable, for several days in a row, and then i bought a few but not to many just to make sure


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

So, your tank is not cycled, and you will be giving your new fish ammonia poisoning. Please go get some filter media from an established tank, or some Dr. Tim's One and Only 
Here's some reading: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php


----------

